# 1 month in ! Phoebe almost 4 month now !



## Becca46 (Aug 29, 2017)

Well phoebe has now been with us a month and I honestly can't imagine life without her ! 
Funny how that happens isn't it.
She's turned our life upside down..and definitely made herself one of the family.
I've added some pictures, she's growing so fast!


----------



## BennyTheBear (Sep 26, 2017)

She has such a sweet little face!


----------



## yvy616 (Jan 8, 2018)

Adorable! Do you have pictures now? I'm in the research stage and trying to decide between coat types but your's seems perfect!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

yvy616 said:


> Adorable! Do you have pictures now? I'm in the research stage and trying to decide between coat types but your's seems perfect!




This is Louis. Whichever type you choose will be a good one they are amazing dogs










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliverpoo (Mar 7, 2018)

What a sweetie! Can you post a recent picture? Her coat looks almost like my Auggie boys. Curious to see how she looks now : )


----------



## Becca46 (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry haven't been on here in forever !
Phoebe has changed so much in the months since !! 
Will add a photo now x


----------



## Lilly_Kelley (Jun 17, 2018)

She’s gorgeous. They’re such cute pups but stay so cute as they get older


----------

